# Hurricane Set To Hit Landfall On Monday 8/30/21



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2021)

Somewhere between west Louisiana and east Texas. The Gulf temperature is 88-89 F when 80 is enough to help it form so it could hit land as a Category 5.


----------

